# Looking for info on EDEL 665



## Reboot11133 (Jul 25, 2009)

I can't find much info on the EDEL 665 in English on the web. I know they were made in France and Canada. How do they sail? How many people could comfortably go out for weekend cruise? Are they fast, stable...
I am looking at buying one as a first sail boat and any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

They are a pretty little boat. But these numbers:

Specifications for the Edel 665

LOA 21.8 ft. LOD 21.8 ft. 
LWL 18.2 ft. Beam 8.2 ft. 
Draft 3.2 ft. *Displaces 3,484 lbs.* 
Ballast 882 lbs. Mast Height 29.8 ft. 
Sail Area 211.0 sq. ft.

Performance Indicators

D/L 258 B/D 25 % SA/D 14.7 
Comfort 16.2 Capsize 2.17 L/B 2.7

.. indicate a pretty heavy boat for its size. With a Cat 22 at 2500#, Oday 222 at 2200#, Tanzer 22 at 2900 all with similar sail area this makes the Edel look a bit overweight - which will affect boat speed to a degree in certain conditions. The other stats don't point to exhilarating performance either.

However if you're not racing, this could be a comfy cruiser in that size range though probably tender with only a 25% ballast ratio. The layout is a bit unconventional with what appears to be a single forward rather than a V berth but the main salon seems to make into a decent double.

Here's a bunch of links with pics and data (you've probably seen these already)

edel 665 sailboat - Google Search

I've not sailed one and am just going by the "numbers' but do recall a fairly nice fit and finish when they were new. Not many around either, but I'm assuming you've found one locally?


----------



## Reboot11133 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Im confused*

 The info I have found states the boat weight at 2,403 Lbs and with a ballast of of 882 Lbs over 1/3 of the boat weight. How does the displacement affect that? I assume with a displacement of 3,403 Lbs the boat could carry 1000Lbs of people and gear. 
I believe there were about 900 made but most of the info is in French not one of my stronger subjects.
I would not be racing more weekend cruising the Gulf Islands and Howe Sound.
I did find one locally and the boat comes with a trailer and appears to be in really good condition. I want a boat that can easily be sailed and can accomodate a couple of people for weekend cruises.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

You're right, other sites show a much more likely displacement around 2400 lbs which is more in line with the others.... sorry about that.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I found a spec sheet (from the original brochure) that states displacement of 3400+ with an empty weight os 2403. Water ballast possibly? I can find no mention of it though. 
Brian


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

mitiempo said:


> I found a spec sheet (from the original brochure) that states displacement of 3400+ with an empty weight os 2403. Water ballast possibly? I can find no mention of it though.
> Brian


Yes, that's strange... from that era water ballast would be unlikely, I'd expect, but it's unlike the manufacturers to list a loaded displacement, so maybe that's with full tanks and crew??


----------



## Reboot11133 (Jul 25, 2009)

*No water Ballast*

There is no water ballast system on this boat. The extra 1000Lbs must be the rated carrying capacity or just a typo...
I went and looked at the boat yesterday it is in very good shape. There is some kind of delamination or something happening around the forward hatch. There doesn't appear to be any soft spots on the deck.
It has a single point lift system for launching with a crane so the owner doesn't need to keep the boat in the water. Nice feature! It also comes with a trailer but the trailer does't have breaks so it is really only good for moving it around the marina.
I am having trouble deciding on this boat, it is a sexy looking boat but quite small below decks...
Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Reboot11133 said:


> ...Decisions, decisions...


Welcome to our world!!


----------



## WindsorSailer (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome, I currently own a 1981 Edel 665 Great little boat. We have sailed with out family of 5 comfortably. 2 adults and 3 teenage boys, by oldest is 6'3" 230lb, similar to myself. We get around the boat ok, inside can be a little cramped, but we manage. Overnight trip once with everyone on boat, that was a little cozy, but with the wife and I it is just fine. Our total weight would be in the 950lb range. Noticed the difference at motor, but at sail she was fine. 

We did have 8 people on board once for a fireworks deal 2 little ones, just motored out and floated to watch. That was a little low on the waterline but it was fine. 

I have the original brochure I can scan a copy for you if you would like.


----------



## Reboot11133 (Jul 25, 2009)

I can't send you a PM yet I don't have enough posts. Apparently you need 5 posts before you can PM other members. I would love to see the brochure, can it be posted here?


----------



## WindsorSailer (Nov 25, 2009)

Not sure myself, I will scan it and see if I can attach it can't see why not. 

I will put it up tomorrow. 

Dave


----------



## Reboot11133 (Jul 25, 2009)

This should be my 5th post so I will try to send you a PM.


----------



## edelsailor (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi, I am also an Edel665 owner (1980). I am in hopes to clear a few issues with this thread. First the empty weight is as the brochure states, 2,403 lb. This is all gear it was sold with (cushions,anchor,sails,PFD's,mast and boom,running and standing rigging),no motor. Put the boat in the water and it will displace 2403 pounds of water (physical law.) The displacement of 3,484 lb, is Maurice Edel's Design displacement. Thus 3484-2403=1081 lb, is needed to bring the hull (sink) down to the intended water line, so that the boat will sail with its designed "wetted surface". This is why the Edel665 should not be sailed at no more than 12 degrees heal, because more than that puts more boat in the water. We Yank's distorted the the displacement figures of sailboats for obscure reasons, and thus the ambiguity about how much a sailboat weighs under full crew and gear. If I were an dishonest sailor , I could handicap my boat at 3484, and win the coarse every time.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Displacement of a boat on the spec sheet is usually the "designed displacement" and doesn't include the driver, his guests or loose gear unless stated otherwise. The Edel spec sheet is the only one I've ever seen done in that unique way.


----------



## edelsailor (Aug 13, 2008)

I believe the intent was to convey to buyers of the edel665, that this could easily be a "trailer sailor". By knowing the empty weight of the boat, the weight of the trailer, the owner could know if his towing vehicle was capable,as well as not exceeding GVW ratings. I had my edel665 craned off a trailer by the single cable lifting hook in the keel, and the crane scaled it at 2800, its bilges were full of frozen water.


----------



## floatingonthewind (Mar 14, 2010)

so how is the edel for performance? im looking at buying one and it looks to be a well designed boat


----------



## BLUEWATER665 (May 22, 2010)

*Edel Performance*

I have a 1981 665. Great boat. I have sailed in 30 knot winds with the second reef in and a small jib to keep her balanced. No problem. When overpowered she rounds up and you can just let the sheet out to keep her going. One nice thing about this boat is that you can still handle the sheets in big wind. Everything is right there by the tiller (mainsheet, jib sheet). I have had this boat surfing at 9mph on the GPS with wind on the stern quarter. She performs best loaded (wl length) and sailed at 10-15 degrees. Just keep the weight out of the ends. I upgraded to standing headroom (pearson 31-2), no twofootitis here. My 665 is for sale in Ontario.


----------



## raym0nde (May 28, 2009)

Bluewater665: 
Is your boat still for sale? If so, could you send me more details.


----------



## AdamHowie (Oct 20, 2010)

While I do not own an Edel, but i have sailed one several different times, We had it doing 6.1-6.6 knots in heavy winds; with the first reef in the main, and a partially roller reefed 150, so they are considerably fast for a 22 footer.

The owner hauls it out seasonally with his 4x4 and a tongue extension right beside his dock. A very slick procedure!

Its one of the most fun sailboats I have ever sailed on (aside from a soling) It points really well and is very stable going upwind.

The cabin is huge compared to other 22's with a smart and functional layout.

The brochure states it sleeps five; my rule of thumb is that you divide this number by 2 to find out how many it will sleep comfortably, in the case of the edel the answer is 3. While it can sleep 5 in a pinch, you would be crazy to do this.

Adam

Here is a collection of Edel 665 pictures:

Flickr: AdamHowie's Photostream


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

My memory may be failing me, OK it is failing me, but I seem to recollect that Tania Aebi whose ad apepars on this page may have sailed one from France to the US or Canada. I remember the boat being on display at the Toronto boat show. Might have been a bigger Edel ?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

A Contessa 26 was the only small boat she sailed as I recall. Named Varuna.


----------



## LFR (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new to sailing, and my family is also cosidering an Edel 665 as well that has come available locally. I have scoured the net and could find very little on these in terms of reviews. We are looking to do coastal cruising around Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia, weekending, possibly some racing for fun. Any thoughts on the Edel 665 in terms of safety, stability, construction and value retention?


----------



## DogFoodDave (Sep 19, 2011)

Reboot11133 said:


> I can't find much info on the EDEL 665 in English on the web. I know they were made in France and Canada. How do they sail? How many people could comfortably go out for weekend cruise? Are they fast, stable...
> I am looking at buying one as a first sail boat and any info would be appreciated.


Hello, I have an Edel 4 - the same as you are looking for I think?
It is a pretty roomy boat for the size, won't plane to windward, but pretty good off the wind. Sailed mine from Cean to La Rochelle - Alderney Race, Channel de Four and Raz de Siene - pretty comfy in wobbly water and a lot drier than some bigger boats in the races - didn't get much green water at all!
A good solid first boat, pretty forgiving and not too serious if you run out of water - with the stub keel and lifting plate. Done a few jobs on mine and impressed by the build quality - GO FOR IT!


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I figured I would try to revive this old thread in the hopes of stirring up more information.

I am wondering about this boat as a trailerable fixed keel family cruiser that I can haul behind my V6 Santa Fe. There seem to be quite a few in my area, which makes sense, because the first Canadian run was built in Montreal.

The layout I get, I'm wondering how the boat sails. Usage would be cautious coastal cruising on the Gulf of St Lawrence, Great Lakes, as well as sheltered water. From what I painstakingly read in original French literature, they were originally marketed as a Coastal Cruiser and over 1500 of them were built in France, so they must have had some positive qualities.

They are an interesting layout below with 5' of headroom, a head and a small galley, which is not bad for a 21 1/2 foot boat. They are a reasonable draft and weight for towing.

What I can't get a sense for is their sailing performance. I did some PHRF searches and it's clear they were not a racing boat, as there is pretty well nothing. I did find one in BC with a 274. At first I almost laughed, but then when I searched other displacement hull, non racing 21 1/2 footers, it could be worse, plus, I have no idea if that is even an accurate figure as I only found one reference to it in an old PDF file.

I get it, that 5' of headroom, light displacement and shallow keel are going to come at a price, but, performance is not primarygoal. I am wondering if this boat would be a frustrating and infuriating boat to sail to windward though.

Has anybody sailed one of these things upwind?

Some of them appear to have been very well taken care of with some nice upgrades.


----------



## edel665sailor (Dec 17, 2016)

Arcb said:


> I figured I would try to revive this old thread in the hopes of stirring up more information.
> 
> I am wondering about this boat as a trailerable fixed keel family cruiser that I can haul behind my V6 Santa Fe. There seem to be quite a few in my area, which makes sense, because the first Canadian run was built in Montreal.
> 
> ...


Hi, if you go back and read my post on this thread you will understand that the Edel665 weight is 2406 lbs. Add the trailer weight (my trailer is a pig at 1090 pounds) and you eill be towing at about 3600 to 3700 pounds. Your vehicle should have towing capicity in the owners manual. My 96 Dodge Dakota does not have a problem towing my 665.

But I have had no time to sail it since I baught it. I have discovered on my Edel665 that the mast step has three positions (looks factory). Technically the further forward the mast the higher the boat (and round up quicker) will point, but I would step the mast further aft for flying a chute or Spinniker. Maurice Edel designed the 665 for Island sailing the Mediterranean, and for off shore cruising. Incidentally Maurice Edel also designed the Helios, which is an unsinkable 50' Trimaran. All Edels ecept the 665 were manufactured in France. The Edel 665 (660 in France) was manufactured in Canada for three years from 1979 to 1982, with runs of 920 each year. Maurice Edel had no involvement in the Canadian production, he only licensed the brand to the Manufacturer. I have all my research on a laptop that wont boot (😕). After the Canadian firm in Quebec stoped production in '81, an investor baught the molds and tried a production in British Columbia, with less than 30 completed. The molds are rumored to gave been destroyed there.
If all goes well, I will get my Edel665 in the water this summer.
If you are considering a sailing vessel of this size, you could'nt go wrong. It (my opine) is more comfortable than the Catalina or O'Day of the same size, and looks better😉 Just be honest with your entry weight if you race, lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Ya, probably a bit heavy for my SUV (3500 lb tow rating).

I've watched some videos on YouTube of them sailing some pretty open water on the med and the east coast of France in some fairly rough stuff. They look like decent sea boats, but hard to tell much from a short video clip.

I know there were some Edel 820's made in Canada too, because I looked at one. It was a fairly nice boat.


----------



## edel665sailor (Dec 17, 2016)

Arcb said:


> Ya, probably a bit heavy for my SUV (3500 lb tow rating).
> 
> I've watched some videos on YouTube of them sailing some pretty open water on the med and the east coast of France in some fairly rough stuff. They look like decent sea boats, but hard to tell much from a short video clip.
> 
> I know there were some Edel 820's made in Canada too, because I looked at one. It was a fairly nice boat.


Most single axle trailers do not weigh mor than 600-700 lbs. 
And you may be right about the 820's being made in Canada to. My memory was foggy (been 8 years scince I did the research) when I posted this recent reply. The 540 was also ptoduced in Canada. And I also recall some Special 665's that had 2 feet more mast height.

There is also a Yahoo groups for the Edel boats. Lots of picts and project info there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

